# 

## yama

witam 
na mojej ulicy ( 8 domów ) posesje ochrania juwentus , a ja mam propozycje montazu alarmu i monitoringu od solid 
czy moge sie spodziewac jakis problemów ze strony konkurencji czyli juwentusa i czy w ogóle  zlecic montaz alarmu ochroniarzom?

----------


## Funia28

Ostatnio alarm montował mi solid. Od pana instalatora (notabene pracuje w Solidzie, Skorpionie i wielu innych) dowiedziałam się że instalacje alarmowe zaklada się tak standardowo że każdy inny doświadczony monter domyśli się rozmieszczenia instalacji. Np. w pokoju z trzema oknami każde na innej ścianie czujnik zakłada się na ścianie bez okna, itp. To twój wybór którą wybierzesz firmę ochroniarską - tak myślę. To czy instalację założy ci Solid czy pan X to też twój wybór - choć wiem że pan X (np. instalator Solidu ale prywatnie) zrobi ci to taniej.

----------


## Gryfpc

Nasz elektryk też mówi, że lepiej zrobić to prywatnie, tzn. założyć czujki, centralkę, itp, a dopiero później wołać firmę ochroniarską i podpisywać z nimi umowę. Wychodzi to sporo taniej. My montujemy kopletny zestaw z 10 czujkami (parter + poddasze + garaż) i koszt razem z montażem nie przekroczy 1.500,00 zł, a za taki sam zestaw w firmach ochroniarskich z montażem wołali sobie od 2.500,00 zł!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Inka1

ja myślę, że jednak bezpieczniej jak alarm robi kto inny, a ochrania kto inny  :wink:

----------


## emen

Odnośnie kosztów. Sprawdź, jaki upust daje firma ochroniarska na "opłatę instalacyjną" jak masz już własną instalację. Jak swego czasu dzwoniłem do Solida z takim pytaniem, dowiedziałem się, że max. 10% a koszt instalacji przez Solid miał wynieść ok. 2 tys. Chyba nikt prywatnie za 200 zł takiej instalacji nie położy. Chyba, że agent mnie wkręcał... Może też w przypadku droższych elementów - np. centrali cyfrowej - sprawa może wyglądać inaczej.

----------


## zlu

> witam 
> na mojej ulicy ( 8 domów ) posesje ochrania juwentus , a ja mam propozycje montazu alarmu i monitoringu od solid 
> czy moge sie spodziewac jakis problemów ze strony konkurencji czyli juwentusa i czy w ogóle  zlecic montaz alarmu ochroniarzom?


Chmm, Solid daje (wiedza sprzed 2 lat) raczej średni sprzęt (centrale Napco, kiepskie czujki, łączenie czujek szeregowo).

Najlepiej zapytaj _Zbych_a co ma o tym do powiedzania.

Zapytaj Juwentusu co mają do zaoferowania. Jak ja zbierałem oferty (skorpion, solid, juwentus) to Skorpion był najtańszy, a Solid najdroższy.

----------


## emen

Poproś też o wzór umowy. U mnie Solid "przegrał" za Skorpionem, przy porównywalnej cenie instalacji / abonamentu m.in.:
- ilością bezpłatnych omyłkowych interwencji w miesiącu (1 do 4),
- okresem wypowiedzenia umowy (3 miesiące do miesiąca) itp.

----------


## kze

> witam 
> na mojej ulicy ( 8 domów ) posesje ochrania juwentus , a ja mam propozycje montazu alarmu i monitoringu od solid 
> czy moge sie spodziewac jakis problemów ze strony konkurencji czyli juwentusa i czy w ogóle  zlecic montaz alarmu ochroniarzom?


U mnie sąsiad ma Juwentus, a ja zdecydowałem się na Solid. Czemu? Powiedziałem, że musi zejść z ceny za abanament jak chce wejść na ta ulicę... Płacę 50pln netto za miesiąc. Firmy ochroniarskie wg mojego rozeznania nie podbieraja sobie klientów, chyba że klient pokóci sie z firmą ochroniarską. A poza tym nie bardzo chcą przejmować klientów od konkurencji (chyba że jest jakaś awantura). 
Alarmy wg mnie tez są z reguły robione standardowo... Oczywiście można wybrać inną centralę, rozmieszczenie czujek, kontaktronów itp...

Generalnie: negocjuj cenę i za wykonanie i za miesięczny abonament...  :cool:

----------


## yama

dzieki 
 rozmawiałem z obydwoma przedstawicielami i faktycznie nie ma jakiejś wojny podjazdowej między agencjami
na razie mam wycene z solid-a 
centrala *matrix 832+* czujki w ilości 7sz jeden programator , tylko o marke czujek nie spytałem ,razem z montazem i vatem 1733 zł 
duzo?
aha i co o tej centrali myślicie??bo słyszałem ze satel jest lepszy

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Materia ta nader delikatna jest.
O CO CIEBIE IDZIE?
Chcesz tanio?
Postaw byle co z odzysku własnymi rękami.
Skutecznie?
Zleć fachowcowi od zabezpieczeń. Raczej "swojemu" niż firmy, która Cię ma chronić.
Należy rozróżniać fakt ochrony ruchomej (grupy interwencyjne) od systemu sygnalizacji włamania i napadu (zabezpieczenie techniczne). To są dwie różne sprawy. Dobry alarm to taki, który poprawnie reaguje na wszelkie próby nieuprawnionego wejścia do obiektu i nie generuje "fałszywek", jest prosty w obsłudze, ma komunikatywny interfejs (najlepiej klawiatura LCD - polskie znaki) i sprawnie działającego serwisanta. Duże firmy ochroniarskie z działem technicznym czasem mają problem z ostatnim wymogiem. Pion ochrony często tuszuje niedociągnięcia własnej techniki, a jak jest kłopot i klient odchodzi, to powstaje im taka strata jakby Potockiemu w majątku kura zdechła!
Zresztą, przy takich cenach za całodobową ochronę trudno się dziwić!

"Swój alarm ze swoim serwisantem" zwalnia nas od wielu dylematów i pozwala dobrze negocjować zakres i warunki ochrony. Każda firma dobra, a jak się nie sprawdza - to zmieniamy ją w 15 minut bez wieloletnich cyrografów, umownych opłat za odstąpienie od umowy zanim im się upust montażowy nie zwróci itp.

Stąd pytanie - O CO IDZIE?
Przy okazji. Policzcie sobie, ile Was będzie kosztowało usunięcie szkód i pokrycie strat jak kilku bydlaków spijając Wasze trunki z Waszego barku urządzi sobie ognisko na środku salonu (a co? ich salon?) po wejściu siłowym przez największe przeszklenie. Dokładnie tyle MOŻE kosztować system alarmowy, którego potrzebujecie, jeżeli ma być naprawdę dobry i skuteczny.
Zanim to ognisko zdąży się rozpalić FIRMA MA BYĆ NA MIEJSCU!

I ostatnia uwaga. Dr Gebbels mawiał, że ludziom trzeba wierzyć, ale ludzi trzeba sprawdzać - i miał rację! Załóżcie sobie dodatkowo powiadamiacz słowny o alarmie do siebie na komórkę. Najpierw otrzymacie powiadomienie - że zawyło, a potem (powinno to być za kilka minut) co stwierdziła grupa po dojechaniu na miejsce (informacja od dyżurnego SMA ochrony). Od razu widać jak bardzo są sprawni, szybcy, profesjonalni.
Dobre ubezpieczenie niezależnie od innych środków ochrony znacznie poprawia dobry sen. Zwłaszcza daleko od domu.
Adam M.

----------


## krisga

> a myślę, że jednak bezpieczniej jak alarm robi kto inny, a ochrania kto inny


popieram ...i dobrze by bylo zeby o sobie nie wiedzieli pozniej

----------


## adam_mk

Niewykonalne! Muszą współpracować, chocby w sprawie włączenia do SMA!
Na szczęście, jest jakaś etyka tego zawodu! (mojego) MAM NADZIEJĘ!!!
Adam M.

----------


## Funia28

> dzieki 
>  rozmawiałem z obydwoma przedstawicielami i faktycznie nie ma jakiejś wojny podjazdowej między agencjami
> na razie mam wycene z solid-a 
> centrala *matrix 832+* czujki w ilości 7sz jeden programator , tylko o marke czujek nie spytałem ,razem z montazem i vatem 1733 zł 
> duzo?
> aha i co o tej centrali myślicie??bo słyszałem ze satel jest lepszy


Cena standardowa ja za dwie centralki trochę więcej.

----------


## Matti

Mi robila firma montaż i inne prace jak oprogramowanie testy iii.
Dlaczego-jeżeli będę mial problemy (techniczne )zawsze mam wszystko z jednej reki i żadnych wymówek jak to wina techniki myśmy tego nie zakladali.Ceny oczywiście należy porównać za centrale na 36 czułek plus nadajnik i montaż zapłaciłem 1300 zł.

Centrala alarmowa CA-64Satel

----------


## DaroR

Witam
mam pytanko dot. powiadamicza slownego w postaci SMS na tel. komorkowy. Jaka firma to oferuje, bo w Solidzie powiedzieli mi ze nie prowadza takich uslug?
jesli chodzi o montaz to wykonywal mi to Solid i zaplacilem za:
11 czujek, w tym dwie dualne
3 klawiatury (w tym 1 LCD)
centrala SATEL
Montaż
2260brutto
abonamet 50zł netto/mniesiac
Czy to duzo?

----------


## panda

Wtrącę i ja słów kilka. Alarm montowałem samemu (mniej więcej wiem co i jak), zeszło mi z miesiąc  :smile: . Kody instalatora są u mnie. Powiadamianie na komórkę mam jako trzeci w kolejności - dwie pierwsze to ochrona.  Firma ochroniarska jest już trzecia. Pierwsza raz nie przyjechała w ogóle tłumacząc że do nich nie doszło (tyle że w logach było co innego no i do mnie jakoś doszło), drugiej trafiło się przyjechać po prawie godzinie (mieli pecha bo wezwanie dostali w sklepie gdzie jedli śniadanie, a ja stałem w kolejce). Podsumowując: montaż osobno, ochrona osobno, dostęp do logów.

----------


## AldonkaS

DaroR - ja również mam SOLIDa, abonament płacę 70PLN netto (a zaczynali od 100PLN netto  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  ), jeżeli zaś chodzi o alarm - to musze przyznać że wg mojej opinii masz to zrobione dość tanio (mam bardzo podobny układ) - nie wiem co prawda jakie masz te czujki, i jaką masz centralę, ja za same części (alarm montował mój mąż) w zeszłym roku zapłaciłam brutto coś koło 3000PLN (11 czujek PIR - ROCONET, 2 sygnalizatory zewn., centrala SATEL CA-10, akumulator 17Ah, jeden sygnalizator wewnętrzny, moduł głosowy - to był niepotrzebny zakup, obudowa, 200mb kabelka, 3 manipulatory (jeden z wyświetlaczem)).

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Myślę, że WSZYSCY wiemy, że telefon w dowolnej sieci, ten najnowszy i najmodniejszy naprawdę nie kosztuje 1zł!
Dlaczego więc oni nam to darmo dają?!

Z ceną systemu alarmowego jest TAK SAMO!
System "bez simloka" kosztuje tyle ile części + montaż.
System "z firmy" kosztuje tyle ile wynegocjowano.

SAMO PORÓWNANIE SUM ZAPŁACONYCH NIE MÓWI NIC!!!

Ile i jakich praw zachowujemy dla siebie? Ile obowiązków powierzamy komuś? Za ile? Na ile czasu?
Czy taki układ działa sprawnie?

Sami piszecie, że raz bywa tak, a raz inaczej.
Przestańcie się licytować o ile ktoś taniej dostał coś dla siebie. 
Zobaczcie cenniki proponowanych części w sieci i dołóżcie od 50 do 100%.
To jest prawdziwa wartość rzeczowa (nie mylić z użytkową) takiego alarmu.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## AldonkaS

Umowa z SOLIDEM (ta typowa) jest delikatnie mówiąc - niec nie dającą umową dla klienta (poza: koniecznością pokrywania comiesięcznych opłat oraz spokojnym snem - ale to bardzo ważna rzecz). Wg niej tak na prawdę SOLID za nic nie odpowiada, nawet może nie przyjechać na wezwanie, i... wg umowy nic mu za to nie grozi.
Ja swoją umowę negocjowałam coś koło miesiąca, generalnie otrzymałam to co chciałam (oczywiście tylko w zapisach umownych - bo życie pokarze ile one są warte - oby nigdy z nich nie korzystać!!!!!!!), natomiast odpowiedzialności za zniszczenia, czy ukradzione przedmioty nie udało mi sie wynegocjować (za to odpowiada niestety ubezpieczyciel).

----------


## adam_mk

Matti
Napisz nam, proszę, ile kosztuje Cię dziś rozwiązanie umowy bez tłumaczenia czegokolwiek i czyjejkolwiek winy.
Po prostu - rozwiązuję od zaraz i już!
Ile TO kosztuje?
Adam M.

----------


## DaroR

Aldonka, a mozesz bardziej wyjasnic co wynegocjowalas?

----------


## Gryfol

> Wtrącę i ja słów kilka. Alarm montowałem samemu (mniej więcej wiem co i jak), zeszło mi z miesiąc . Kody instalatora są u mnie. Powiadamianie na komórkę mam jako trzeci w kolejności - dwie pierwsze to ochrona.  Firma ochroniarska jest już trzecia. Pierwsza raz nie przyjechała w ogóle tłumacząc że do nich nie doszło (tyle że w logach było co innego no i do mnie jakoś doszło), drugiej trafiło się przyjechać po prawie godzinie (mieli pecha bo wezwanie dostali w sklepie gdzie jedli śniadanie, a ja stałem w kolejce). Podsumowując: montaż osobno, ochrona osobno, dostęp do logów.


I tutaj skwituję takim komentarzem:
Płacenie haraczu (tak, tak - haraczu) jest bez sensu - skutecznośc żadna (interwencje post factum), jedynie moze samopoczucie lepsze.

Moja propozycja jest taka:
1. Wybór lokalizacji mniej narażonej na włamania/napady
2. Alarm z sygnalizatorem i powidamianiem na SMS
3. Zdrowy rozsądek w kontaktach z agencjami ochrony

----------


## Matti

> Matti
> Napisz nam, proszę, ile kosztuje Cię dziś rozwiązanie umowy bez tłumaczenia czegokolwiek i czyjejkolwiek winy.
> Po prostu - rozwiązuję od zaraz i już!
> Ile TO kosztuje?
> Adam M.


Umowe moge rozwiac w kazdej chwili bez podania przyczyny.(place za rok).Cala instalacja jest moja wlasnoscia a rozwiazanie bez podania przyczyny i powodu wpisalem w aneksie.

Masz jakies problemy z pisaniem umowy?

----------


## adam_mk

Nie.
Ale teraz to jestem pod wrażeniem!

DOBRY JESTEŚ!

Adam M.

----------


## Matti

> Nie.
> Ale teraz to jestem pod wrażeniem!
> 
> DOBRY JESTEŚ!
> 
> Adam M.



 :Wink2:  
Dlatego podpisalem umowe na rok,dodatkowo wpisalem w innym aneksie ze firma ma obowiazek( w razie wlamania) czekac na wlasciciela lub osobe upowazniona nie dluzej i nie krocej jak 24 godziny ,lub zabezpieczyc obiekt tak by bylo mozliwe ponownie uruchomienie   alarmu z jednoczesnym udokumentowaniem szkod dla PZU.

Jak komus sie to nie podoba to szukam innej firmy-ja place i ja wymagam, tak to jest.

Matti

----------


## Gryfol

> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> Nie.
> Ale teraz to jestem pod wrażeniem!
> 
> DOBRY JESTEŚ!
> 
> Adam M.
> 
> ...

----------


## Matti

> Napisał Matti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał adam_mk
> 
> ...


Przypadek naprawde wolajacy o pomste do nieba!
Po wlaczeniu alarmu jestem zobowiazany teleonicznie skontaktowac sie z firma i Pani /Pan sprawdza czy alarm jest uzbrojony czy nie.

Zludny komfort moze -ale w zyciu wszystko jest relatywne,spie jednak spokojniej.

Przykladow moge podac wiecej -kupiles nowy samochod ubezpieczyles masz wypadek ,samochod szrot Ty bez winy a winowajca bez ubezpieczenia,Tak mozemy bez konca.

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Mój wybór padł na Juwentusa i pomijając aspekty finansowe, które wynegocjowałam sama do tej pory działają ok. Reagują na każdy sygnał fałszywy czy nie a nawet kiedyś po takim alarmie po dłuższym czasie zastałam patrol pod moim domem   :ohmy:  nie chcę chwalić ( bo przechwalę i co będzie) ale na moim terenie jest ok, narazie...Jedynie nie wiem co z tym powiadomieniem na komórkę muszę to obadać   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## yama

podpisałem z juwentusem i narazie mam same pozytywne wrażenia 
oby tak dalej 
  ''  to mówił ja jażąbek jan''

----------


## KALI04

Witaj yama.
Umowę masz z Juwentusem a alarm kto ci montował?

----------


## yama

> Witaj yama.
> Umowę masz z Juwentusem a alarm kto ci montował?


znajomy ale działa pod szyldem juwentusa

----------


## jogi8

> Napisał Gryfol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Matti
> 
> ...


Witam!
Przeczytałem ten temat od początku i aż się dziwię że pozwalacie na coś takiego jak informacja o stanie systemu (włączony czy też nie) odbierana była przez agencje. Troszkę robię w tym interesie i wiem że są  tam powiązania i ja swoim klientom mówie że systemy posiadają logi zdarzeń i w razie wątpliwości wpinam się z kompem i odczytuję wszystko i wtedy wiadomo czy system był uzbrojony czy też nie. Jak był a agencja nie dojechała to trzeba im się dobrać do t... i niech pokrywają koszty.Agencjom do ochrony potrzebne są następujące sygnału: włamanie, napad, sabotaż, usterka 220 i acu. I to wszystko.

----------


## jogi8

> Napisał panda
> 
> Wtrącę i ja słów kilka. Alarm montowałem samemu (mniej więcej wiem co i jak), zeszło mi z miesiąc . Kody instalatora są u mnie. Powiadamianie na komórkę mam jako trzeci w kolejności - dwie pierwsze to ochrona.  Firma ochroniarska jest już trzecia. Pierwsza raz nie przyjechała w ogóle tłumacząc że do nich nie doszło (tyle że w logach było co innego no i do mnie jakoś doszło), drugiej trafiło się przyjechać po prawie godzinie (mieli pecha bo wezwanie dostali w sklepie gdzie jedli śniadanie, a ja stałem w kolejce). Podsumowując: montaż osobno, ochrona osobno, dostęp do logów.
> 
> 
> I tutaj skwituję takim komentarzem:
> Płacenie haraczu (tak, tak - haraczu) jest bez sensu - skutecznośc żadna (interwencje post factum), jedynie moze samopoczucie lepsze.
> 
> Moja propozycja jest taka:
> ...


Dla wszystkich którzy mają powiedamienia sms lub monitoring gsm. Jak łatwo można okraść taki dom, oto link http://www.elektronik-system.pl/?act...kt&produkt=339

Najlepszy monitoring radiowy i walczcie o to z firmi ochronirskim

----------


## HubertG

Witam,
mam nadzieje że znalazłem dobry watek do moich pytań  :smile: 

Jestem aktualnie na etapie podpisywania umowy z agencją ochrony.
Zauważyłem że sam koszt miesięczny jest akceptowalny, natomiast moje obawy wzbudziła pozycja nieuzasadniony przyjazd ekipy interwencyjne.
Jak często zdarzają się u Was takie oddzielnie fakturowane przyjazdy?
Czy jest to parametr którym się przejmować? 
Czy zakładając że sam nie wywołam takiego alarmu to takie przyjazdy się nie zdarzają?

Drugie pytanie dotyczy serwisowania systemu. 
Czy w okresie gwarancji przyjazdy konserwacyjne w Waszym przypadku są płatne?
Jeżeli bezpłatne to jaki jest koszt takiej konserwacji po okresie gwarancji?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## akrotarum

Ja to doświadczenia z firmami ochroniarskimi nie mam. My jesteśmy w trakcie montażu monitoringu na własną rękę. Zamawialiśmy wszystko (i jeszcze domawiamy) to co potrzebne z delta.poznan.pl i instalujemy. Nie wyszło tak drogo, a że dom jest troszkę na pustkowiu, to nie mieliśmy innego wyjścia. O firmie ochroniarskiej nie było raczej mowy..

----------


## raffran

> Witam,
> mam nadzieje że znalazłem dobry watek do moich pytań 
> 
> Jestem aktualnie na etapie podpisywania umowy z agencją ochrony.
> Zauważyłem że sam koszt miesięczny jest akceptowalny, natomiast moje obawy wzbudziła pozycja nieuzasadniony przyjazd ekipy interwencyjne.
> Jak często zdarzają się u Was takie oddzielnie fakturowane przyjazdy?
> Czy jest to parametr którym się przejmować? 
> Czy zakładając że sam nie wywołam takiego alarmu to takie przyjazdy się nie zdarzają?
> 
> ...


To zalezy co wybrana firma rozumie pod tym pojeciem.
U nas przyjazd nieuzasadniony jest wtedy kiedy jest wywolanie, oni przyjezdzaja i zastaja domownikow. Pewnie moze cos sie zdarzyc z alarmem podczas obecnosci w domu, czy nawet sami go wywolacie prze pomylke, ale wtedy natychmiast dzwonisz do nich, podajesz haslo i odwolujesz ich przyjad.
Kazdy ich przyjazd po wywolaniu i nieobecnosci domownikow jest normalna interwencja, nawet jak zdarza sie to pare razy dzinnie. 
A jak sie boisz, ze moga ciebie np. naciagac na takie przyjzdy, to montujesz odpowiedni modul, jesli takowego centralka alarmowa nie ma i kazdorazowe zalaczenie sie alarmu masz sygnalizowane np. na komorke.
Co do serwisowania i konserwacji przez nich to ci nie odpowiem bowiem alarm zakladalem we wlasnym zakresie, a firma nam tylko monitoruje.
To tak w wielkim skrocie.

----------


## HubertG

Wielkie dzięki własnie o to się obawiałem.
Nad GSM powoli myśle i chyba też to dołoże.

Jeszcze tylko musze zbadać sprawę serwisowania ...

Jeżeli chodzi o Marki przy Białołęce k/Warszawy to która firma jest Waszym zdaniem lepsza
Solid czy Skorpion?
Ceny mają bardzo zbliżone.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## raffran

A jak daleko od twojego domu stacjonuja ich patrole?
Jak wyglada sprawa zabezpieczenia majtku w razie zdarzenia podczas twojej nieobecnosci?

----------


## HubertG

Patrole stoją mniej więcej w podobnych odległosciach. Należy liczyć około 500 metrów od mojego domu.
Z tym że za rok mogą stać już w zupełnie innych miejscach.

Co do odpowiedzialności to obie umowy wyglądają prawie identycznie, czyli bardziej chodz o odstraszenie ewentaualnych kiepskich złodziei niż ochrona przed profesjonalistą ... czyli własny spokój ducha  :smile:

----------


## raffran

To moze zrob wywiad wsrod sasiadow, kto jak firme ma, poobserwuj ktorej firmy samochody czeasciej widzisz w okolicy, poszukaj opinii o kazdej z firm.

----------


## HubertG

Chyba własnie tak będe musiał zrobić  :smile: 
Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## emilus18

U mnie jest trochę dziwnie... Pan z Solidu zaproponował abonament 50zł netto. Na poprawioną wycenę instalacji nie mogę się doczekać już dwa tygodnie. Pierwsza wersja zakładała tzw. "wstrząsówki" na wszystkich oknach (mamy kota) - kiedy przyjechali instalatorzy okazało się że nie założą ich bo nie mieszczą sie pod ramę okna ... zmieniliśmy więc system na zwykłe czujniki ruchu - ale wyceny jak nie było tak nie ma (panowie położyli okablowanie tylko). Potem spotkanie z Juventusem - pan zdaje się bardziej do mnie przemawiał - oferta instalacji dużo tańsza, abonament ten sam...
Ale co ciekawe - jeden z panów powiedział że tańszej oferty konkurencja na pewno nie ma, bo ich szefowie dogadali się że na tym terenie obowiązuje taka a taka cena... (tak na marginesie jest to zmowa cenowa za którą obie firmy mogą nieźle "beknąć") Ale jeśli pokażę ofertę konkurencji która jest tańsza od nich, to dadzą mi lepszą cenę... I gdzie tu sprawiedliwość?? To nie jest zdrowa rynkowa konkurencja!!

----------


## drestak

mojego domu też pilnuje juwentus. W okolicy większość ma fioletowe tabliczki na płocie także nie mogłem się wyłamać :smile:   Przyjeżdżają na czas za każdym razem, generalnie duży plus.

----------


## kindyk

Ostatnio miałem do czynienia z firmą Solid. Nie dotyczyło to bezpośrednio mnie, a mojego dalszego sąsiada. W nocy włączył się alarm w jego domu. Stwierdziłem, że wyjdę i zobaczę co się dzieje ("sąsiedzka straż" :tongue: ). Dopiero po jakichś 10 - 15 minutach przyjechał samochód Solid. Jeden facet leniwie wysiadł sobie z samochodu, nawet nie zwrócił na mnie uwagi, nie pytał się co się dzieje czy coś widziałem. Wziął latarkę, poświecił po drzwiach, oknach i tyle. Później jeszcze spytał się czy da radę wejść jakoś od tyłu, to pokazałem mu wejście na ogródek. Tak jak mówię, poświecił latarkę chwilę, wsiadł do samochodu i pojechał. Najbardziej mnie to dziwi, że nawet nie sprawdził czy ktoś w domu jest (dzwonkiem) i że nie spytał się mnie co ja tu robię (równie dobrze to ja mogłem być tym włamywaczem i jak zobaczyłem samochód ochrony odszedłem od domu :tongue: ). Piszę, bo akurat na świeżo jestem z tą akcją (parę dni temu się wydarzyła :tongue:  Nie mówię, że to od razu źle świadczy o całej firmie, ale dało mi to do myślenia.

----------


## praktik

Witam
Wybaczcie, ze wtrace sie do tematu ale posiadam wiele lat doswiadczenia w tej dziedzinie. Agencje ochrony maja teraz abonament 30 zl netto a kazde oszczedzaja na samochodach. W solidzie oczywiscie minus jest taki, ze maja duzo obiektow z kiepskimi systemami alarmowymi i czujkami. Jak juz bedzie burza patrol moze podjechac i po paru godzinach. Juwentus zaklada troche lepszy sprzet ale generalnie agencji ochorony lepiej nie brac do montazu systemu alarmowego. Za spora sume zaloza kiepski sprzet i to niedokladnie i pozniej dopiero zaczyna sie problem. Polecam firme www.bravus.pl jesli chodzi o wojewodztwo mazowieckie. Mam nadzieje, ze pomoglem

----------


## v-oko

Witam, 
Chciałbym założyć alarm w domu i zrobić zlecenie agencji  na ochronę mienia, niestety w pobliżu nie mają swoich punktów , patroli itp.
Czy jest jakaś możliwość na połączenie alarmu z centralą firmy ochroniarskiej a oni przekazanie zdarzenia na najbliższy posterunek policji  aby oni to mogli sprawdzić??

----------


## magicc

tak możesz zrobić to za pomocą linii telefonicznej, możesz też bezpośrednio telefonować na posterunek, 15 lat temu tak działało 90% systemów.

----------


## adke

> Witam, 
> Chciałbym założyć alarm w domu i zrobić zlecenie agencji  na ochronę mienia, niestety w pobliżu nie mają swoich punktów , patroli itp.
> Czy jest jakaś możliwość na połączenie alarmu z centralą firmy ochroniarskiej a oni przekazanie zdarzenia na najbliższy posterunek policji  aby oni to mogli sprawdzić??


A w jakim celu? Jeśli nie zjawią się w ciągu kilki minut, a tak wynika z opisu, równie dobrze mogą wcale nie przyjeżdżać i wyjdzie na to samo. Czy chodzi o uspokojenie własnego sumienia, że zostało zrobione 'wszystko co możliwe'?

----------


## v-oko

a, co w takim razie można było by zastosować aby w miarę dobrze był chroniony dom? alarm z czujnikami wew i monitoring zew. czy jakieś inne systemy?

----------


## mamut 74

> a, co w takim razie można było by zastosować aby w miarę dobrze był chroniony dom? alarm z czujnikami wew i monitoring zew. czy jakieś inne systemy?


wielki brat :yes:

----------


## dendrytus

Alarm montuje niezależna firma i wyprowadza przewód do powiadomienia. Najlepiej gdzieś w garażu lub przy drzwiach wejściowych, aby panowie z firmy ochroniarskiej nie łazili po domu.  W papiery firmy ochroniarskiej wpisać bzdury na temat systemu alarmowego.
Zaletą tego rozwiązania jest:
Dobry lub bardzo dobry alarm-firmy ochroniarskie montują to co dla nich jest najbardziej opłacalne.
Łatwość zmiany firmy ochroniarskiej. Nie usłyszymy wtedy tekstu: Musimy wymienić panu alarm, bo my takiego nie znamy. Zresztą konkurencyjna firma ochroniarska montuje badziewie. My to montujemy super sprzęt czyli takie samo badziewie tylko innej firmy.
wada :
Ewentualne dodatkowe koszty w okresie gwarancji z powodu fałszywych alarmów ponad limit. Po okresie gwarancji nie ma znaczenia, kto montował system.




> a, co w takim razie można było by zastosować aby w miarę dobrze był chroniony dom?systemy?


Postaw krzyż i rozpuść pogłoskę, że policja i rząd będą próbowały go przenieść.

----------


## perkolator

Czemu się dziwisz, że firmy oferują najtańsze. Dzisiaj ludzie nie maja pieniędzy na dokończenie budów. Każdy alarm czy to drogi czy to tani spełnia swoje zadanie byle się nie psuł i nie wywoływał fałszywych alarmów.

----------


## dendrytus

> Każdy alarm czy to drogi czy to tani spełnia swoje zadanie byle się nie psuł i nie wywoływał fałszywych alarmów.


I tu dochodzimy do pierwszej sprzeczności albo tani albo nie będzie się psuł i powodował fałszywych alarmów.

----------


## inz

> Witam
> mam pytanko dot. powiadamicza slownego w postaci SMS na tel. komorkowy. Jaka firma to oferuje, bo w Solidzie powiedzieli mi ze nie prowadza takich uslug?
> jesli chodzi o montaz to wykonywal mi to Solid i zaplacilem za:
> 11 czujek, w tym dwie dualne
> 3 klawiatury (w tym 1 LCD)
> centrala SATEL
> Montaż
> 2260brutto
> abonamet 50zł netto/mniesiac
> Czy to duzo?


dla mnie super a w jakim miescie? bo ciekawy jestem czy w wawie zaplace podobnie

----------


## max2revel

Witam czytam tak ten wątek i nadziwić się nie mogę jakie ludzie tu bzdury piszą. Ludzie czy wy naprawdę wierzycie że ochrona za 30 zł netto miesięcznie jest skuteczna?Przeliczmy:
abonament u operatora gsm niech wynosi 5 zł od karty umieszczonej w nadajniku GSM więc zysk dla firmy to 25 zł.
pracownik z licencją na patrolu zarabia ok 9 zł na godzinę.
1 załoga interwencyjna na rejon w dwu osobowym składzie w dyżurach 24/48 więc 6 ludzi.
6 X 9 X 24 X 10 =12960 zł (NETTO) a podane wielkości to:
6 - ilość ludzi pracujących na załogach na 1 rejonie i patrolu
9 - stawka netto godzinowa pracownika patrolu (nie znam się na podatkach i dlatego podaję kasę do ręki)
24 - tyle trwa 1 dyżur na rejonie załogi
10 - około tylu dni każdy z pracowników jest na służbie
3 samochody zakładam miesięczny koszt paliwa przy założeniu że wyjeżdżą 250 km. dziennie (często więcej) ok 0.8 zł za kilometr.to liczę z nadwyżką 2000 zł. i wychodzi to łącznie 6000 na miesiąc oczywiście plus ok 1500 amortyzacja auta, naprawa usterek, ubezpieczenie itp. przy założeniu że auto firmowe.
Podsumowując miesięczne wydatki to:
12960 + 6000 + 1500 = 19460
Ilość potrzebnych obiektów żeby rejon przynosił dochód przy abonamencie rzędu 30 zł netto:
19460 : 25 = 779
Przy abonamencie rzędu 50 zł netto:
19460 : 45 = 433
Przy abonamencie rzędu 60 zł netto:
19460 : 55 = 354
Przy abonamencie rzędu 100 zł netto:
19460 : 95 = 205
Prawda że głupie 10 czy 20 zł robi różnicę?
Podpowiadacie ludziom żeby negocjowali oczywiści negocjujcie cenę za system alarmowy ale wtedy agencja wciśnie najtańsze gówno żeby tylko wytrzymało okres gwarancji a potem kliencie płać i płacz (to samo tyczy się prywatnych instalatorów gdyż oni również żyją z tego żeby potem serwisować swoje systemy). Jeśli człowiek jest ogarnięty to woli zapłacić drożej a wiedzieć że dobrze wydał kasę tak samo jak na samochód czemu prawie nikt nie jeździ maluchami? Przecież są tanie? Po co wam te wszystkie wypasione auta z klimą, poduszkami powietrznymi, systemami ABS itp? Myślcie głową ludzie a nie tylko by taniej było i oszczędniej jest wydać raz a dobrze niż raz a głupio i potem dokładać każdy ekonomista wam to powie!
Co do abonamentów odpowiedzcie sobie na 2 pytania? Ile warte jest bezpieczeństwo wasze, waszej rodziny, dzieci i spokojny sen?Czyż nie więcej albo porównywalnie wydajecie na kablówkę, telefon itp? Ile zależy od tej kablówki a ile od porządnej ochrony? Teraz agencje ochrony idą niestety na ilość a nie na jakość i liczy się to kto więcej tabliczek ma na danym rejonie i czyje są lepiej widoczne (czytaj przy głównych drogach). Jeszcze kilka lat temu kiedy abonament nie schodził poniżej 100 zł netto wszyscy klienci byli zadowoleni z jakości obsługi, czasów dojazdu itp. gdyż zamiast teraz 500 obiektów było 250 do ochrony 1 załogą. Niestety ze spadkiem cen idzie obniżka jakości.Moim zdaniem taką rozsądną ceną za ochronę to jest cena ok 100 zł a na pewno nie poniżej 70 zł. bo teraz to (nie obrażając nikogo) każdy menel może sobie pozwolić na ochronę a handlowcy latają jak kot z pęcherzem bo ich kierownik ciśnie o miesięczny target i są przypadki że na jednym rejonie jest 2-uch handlowców jednej firmy i biją się ze sobą o klienta PARANOJA!!!!!
Najbardziej winne są temu firmy które pozwalają na takie ceny bo jak by klient wiedział że jest tylko jedna stawka 100 zł i każda firma tak żąda a handlowcy nie zchodzą z tych cen to by nie targował że może coś ugra (chyba że oczywiście ma już tych obiektów kilka) a wtedy wszyscy skupili by się na podnoszeniu jakości i wtedy była by to zdrowa i najlepsza dla klienta konkurencja. Jak nic się nie zmieni to niedługo klienci będą płacić za same tabliczki bo złodziej wejdzie do domu, uruchomi alarm, wyniesie co będzie chciał, zrobi sobie kolacje i dopiero pójdzie bo będzie wiedział że ochrona za godzinę przyjedzie.
Zwracajcie również ludzie uwagę na treść umów i na odpowiedzialność bo przez niskie ceny niektóre firmy tak piszą umowy żeby tak naprawdę za nic nie odpowiadać a dodatkowo dokłada ukryte koszty np za wciśnięcie przycisku napadowego gdzie wyłączają punkt mówiący o bezpłatnych przyjazdach.

Mam nadzieję że w końcu coś do tego społeczeństwa dotrze i coś się zmieni a w grę nie będzie wchodzić tylko cena.

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam.


A my witamy sfrustrowanego i niedocenianego pracownika ochrony.
Jakość ochrony za 30 zł jest taka sama co za 100. Więc po co przepłacać.

----------


## 15-ty

> U mnie jest trochę dziwnie... Pan z Solidu zaproponował abonament 50zł netto. Na poprawioną wycenę instalacji nie mogę się doczekać już dwa tygodnie. Pierwsza wersja zakładała tzw. "wstrząsówki" na wszystkich oknach (mamy kota) - kiedy przyjechali instalatorzy okazało się że nie założą ich bo nie mieszczą sie pod ramę okna ... zmieniliśmy więc system na zwykłe czujniki ruchu - ale wyceny jak nie było tak nie ma (panowie położyli okablowanie tylko). Potem spotkanie z Juventusem - pan zdaje się bardziej do mnie przemawiał - oferta instalacji dużo tańsza, abonament ten sam...
> Ale co ciekawe - jeden z panów powiedział że tańszej oferty konkurencja na pewno nie ma, bo ich szefowie dogadali się że na tym terenie obowiązuje taka a taka cena... (tak na marginesie jest to zmowa cenowa za którą obie firmy mogą nieźle "beknąć") Ale jeśli pokażę ofertę konkurencji która jest tańsza od nich, to dadzą mi lepszą cenę... I gdzie tu sprawiedliwość?? To nie jest zdrowa rynkowa konkurencja!!



Wrzuć w google "bezpłatna konsultacja konfiguracji systemu alarmowego", odwiedź kilka stron i bez trudu dowiesz się ile powinien kosztować taki system, a co ważniejsze jaki rodzaj centrali i czujników w Twoim przypadku zastosować - bo z tymi wstrząsowymi to trochę nie bardzo. 
Prędzej radziłbym kontaktrony na okna będą na pewno o wiele tańsze, a i nie będzie fałszywych alarmów jak przejedzie koło domu jakaś ciężarówka. Można też zastosować czujniki niereagujące na małe zwierzęta, ale w przypadku kota (który skacze dość wysoko) trzeba szczególnie uważać i nie zakładać byle jakich. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sol_Sec

> Witam czytam tak ten wątek i nadziwić się nie mogę jakie ludzie tu bzdury piszą. Ludzie czy wy naprawdę wierzycie że ochrona za 30 zł netto miesięcznie jest skuteczna?Przeliczmy:
> abonament u operatora gsm niech wynosi 5 zł od karty umieszczonej w nadajniku GSM więc zysk dla firmy to 25 zł.
> pracownik z licencją na patrolu zarabia ok 9 zł na godzinę.
> 1 załoga interwencyjna na rejon w dwu osobowym składzie w dyżurach 24/48 więc 6 ludzi.
> 6 X 9 X 24 X 10 =12960 zł (NETTO) a podane wielkości to:
> 6 - ilość ludzi pracujących na załogach na 1 rejonie i patrolu
> 9 - stawka netto godzinowa pracownika patrolu (nie znam się na podatkach i dlatego podaję kasę do ręki)
> 24 - tyle trwa 1 dyżur na rejonie załogi
> 10 - około tylu dni każdy z pracowników jest na służbie
> ...



hehe czytam ,czytam i czytam ... i nie wierze w głupotę niektórych ludzi... może niektóre wątki Twojej wypowiedzi są zgodne z rzeczywistością, ale co do jakości usługi za 30zł a 100zł miesięcznie że za 30 zł jest gorsza nigdy się z tym nie zgodzę:/ jeżeli w umowie czas dojazdu jest zapisany od godz 20.00 - 6.00 - 5 min to maja być w te 5 min nie później, wiadomo że mogą być kłopoty na drodze (wypadek,korki spowodowane przez sygnalizację świetlną) i przyjadą po 10 min, ale każdej z firm agencji ochrony zależy na reputacji na danych rejonach, nie mogą sobie pozwolić na notoryczne nie przyjeżdżanie na czas do klientów bo przez to właśnie wychodzą takie kwiatki w internecie, najazdy na Agencje ochrony przez co ludzie są anty nastawieni na podpisywanie umów z Ochroną. a co do Twojego przeliczania ile to pracownik nie zarobi na godzinę, ile km zrobi w ciągu dnia (250 km to gruba przesada) ,weź pod uwagę że kiedyś ludzie płacili po 100 zl jak zauważyłeś i było tych obiektów na rejonie "przykładowo" 200 , przy czym w tych czasach ludzie płacą po 30 zł i na rejonie obiektów jest "przykładowo" 600? na złe im to nie wychodzi a klienci są zadowoleni ponieważ płacą za ochronę mniej niż za wywóz śmieci :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> jeżeli w umowie czas dojazdu jest zapisany od godz 20.00 - 6.00 - 5 min to maja być w te 5 min nie później, wiadomo że mogą być kłopoty na drodze (wypadek,korki spowodowane przez sygnalizację świetlną) i przyjadą po 10 min,





To będą  akurat na czas

----------


## Sol_Sec

> To będą  akurat na czas


jesli liczysz tylko na ochronePH_SolidSecurity ubezpieczajac budynku od kradzieży i dewastacji to tak wlasnie bedzie... a po drugie ludzie biora właśnie ochronę ponieważ jest to warunkiem do ubezpieczenia budynku od kradzieży  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> a po drugie ludzie biora właśnie ochronę ponieważ jest to warunkiem do ubezpieczenia budynku od kradzieży


Ciekawe od kiedy?

----------


## Sol_Sec

> Ciekawe od kiedy?


Od kiedy? hmm.. ciężko powiedzieć, ale widać że nie masz ubezpieczonego mieszkania od kradzieży i dewastacji. Albo masz ubezpieczone z tym że nie przeczytałeś OWU danej ubezpieczalni, także powodzenia w trakcie likwidacji ewentualnej szkody.

----------

